

ADHD Medication Calculator/Converter - jzfinn
http://www.adhdmedcalc.com/

======
jzfinn
The ADHD Medication Calculator/Converter site and android app simplifies ADHD
medication initiation, titration and conversion (e.g. Vyvanse to Adderall)

